# keymaps y tecla function

## afb

Hola a todos. Resulta que he comprado un portatil nuevo de HP modelo G62-B80SS.

He instalado Gentoo y todo marcha bastante bien excepto por dos cosas:

1- Las teclas de función están activas por defecto, por ello con AlT+F2 no cambia a la terminal 2 sino que disminuye el brillo de la pantalla. (Es igual si solo precionara F2). Para cambiar de terminal debo precionar ALT+FN+F2. ¿Alguien sabe cómo lograr que las opciones especiales estas se activen cuando se preciona la tecla fn y no al revés?

he configurado a keymaps para que utilice como distribución del teclado "es"

2- He instalado el driver uvc para la webcam pero al ejecutar camorama siempre me tira el error de que no existe el dispositivo /dev/video0.

Espero que alguien pueda ayudarme.

----------

## edgar_uriel84

1.Hace un tiempo kbd-1.15 traía problemas de cambio de letras y distribución de teclado. Recomiendo enmascarar kbd-1.15* mediante packages.mask. Asegurate una vez más que no omites algo del handbook.

2. Asegurate de que video0 exista y los módulos están cargados, es lo único que se me ocurre en este momento.

saludos.

----------

## afb

Bueno, lo de las teclas, he comprobado y resulta que en Windows funciona igual, así que ya es un problema de hardware. Intentaré con keymaps para ver si encuentro alguna combinación que me sirva.

Ahora con lo de la webcam aún no he dado, el módulo está compilado dentro del núcleo. Y no se genera el /dev/video0.

----------

## esteban_conde

 *afb wrote:*   

> Las teclas de función están activas por defecto, por ello con AlT+F2 no cambia a la terminal 2 sino que disminuye el brillo de la pantalla

 con esto no se bien lo que quieres conseguir, si te refieres a salir de las Xs a una terminal mod texto tienes que pulsar ctrl+alt+F1, ..., F6, F7(es donde estás) este comportamiento se puede cambiar en el archivo /etc/inittab.

 *afb wrote:*   

> Ahora con lo de la webcam aún no he dado, el módulo está compilado dentro del núcleo. Y no se genera el /dev/video0.

 comprueba si se carga el modulo con lsmod y si no lo carga, cargalo con modprobe, dmesg te da tambien información de los perifericos detectados asi como lsusb o lspci.

----------

## afb

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

>  *afb wrote:*   Las teclas de función están activas por defecto, por ello con AlT+F2 no cambia a la terminal 2 sino que disminuye el brillo de la pantalla con esto no se bien lo que quieres conseguir, si te refieres a salir de las Xs a una terminal mod texto tienes que pulsar ctrl+alt+F1, ..., F6, F7(es donde estás) este comportamiento se puede cambiar en el archivo /etc/inittab.
> 
>  *afb wrote:*   Ahora con lo de la webcam aún no he dado, el módulo está compilado dentro del núcleo. Y no se genera el /dev/video0. comprueba si se carga el modulo con lsmod y si no lo carga, cargalo con modprobe, dmesg te da tambien información de los perifericos detectados asi como lsusb o lspci.

 

No, a lo que me refiero es que en este modelo de portatiles la acción por defecto de las teclas F1, F2, ...., F12 es la acción multimedia por defecto, por ejemplo aumentar brillo de la pantalla o activar o desactivar la wifi.

Para lograr el funcionamiento tradicional de estas teclas es necesario precionar la tecla fn + la F correspondiente. Lo que necesito es alguna forma de revertir este comportamiento.

En cuanto a la webcam he comprobado que en dmesg aparece y hoy descibrí que el dispositivo /dev/video0 existe pero no puedo acceder. Me he adicionado al grupo video pero igual sigo sin tener acceso a la webcam, he probado con camorama y con kdenlive y nada

----------

## afb

He descubierto que el problema era del camorama. He logrado que se vea la webcam empleando mplayer.

Ahora el problema consiste en que no logro que funcione el micrófono integrado de la misma.

Veo que se genera el dispositivo /dev/dsp y estoy en el grupo audio. pero aún así el mplayer siempre me dice que no hay audio.

Alguna idea??

----------

## esteban_conde

 *afb wrote:*   

> Ahora el problema consiste en que no logro que funcione el micrófono integrado de la misma.

 Tienes que activar el micro con aumix o cualquier otro programa que sirva para ese cometido ya que la mayoria de las veces viene sin seleccionar.

----------

